# New Ohio Beekeeper



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to beesource Brian. It's a great place for information about beekeeping. Be sure and check out the "Local Associations" section and look for a Beekeepers Association near you. It can usually help finding someone nearby to have as a mentor.

Good Luck,

Joe S.


----------



## nomansland (Mar 28, 2016)

jhs494 said:


> Welcome to beesource Brian. It's a great place for information about beekeeping. Be sure and check out the "Local Associations" section and look for a Beekeepers Association near you. It can usually help finding someone nearby to have as a mentor.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Joe S.


Thank you. I definitely will check it out. Although I do have an Uncle who is mentoring me. Still would love to get even more knowledge from others. Thanks


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL. Good luck with your bees this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------

